# discorso diretto-indiretto:le interrogative



## wednesday

Ciao!
M'interessa che modo usare nel discorso indiretto, l'indicativo o il congiuntivo, quando nel diretto abbiamo una domanda.
Per esempio:
Luca: "Giorgio, sei andato a scuola oggi?"

Luca chiede a Giorgio se oggi e` andato a scuola.

oppure

Luca chiede a Giorgio se oggi sia andato a scuola.

Qual`e` il coretto?

E si cambia la situazione quando il verbo della principale e` nel passato?
Per esempio, 
Luca chiese: "Giorgio, ..."

Io ho imparato che si possono usare entrambi i modi, ma siccome si tratta di una domanda, allora d'insicurezza, mi va piu` normale e piu` giusto di usare il congiuntivo.
Cosa ne pensate voi?


----------



## saia

Se il discorso diretto esprime una domanda, essa si trasforma in una interrogativa indiretta, con il congiuntivo.
Luca chiede a Giorgio se oggi sia andato a scuola.
Luca chiese a Giorgio se oggi fosse andato a scuola.

La regola generale é:
Nelle proposizioni che nel discorso diretto avrebbero l'indicativo di tempo presente, si usa l'imperfetto dell'indicativo, e in quelle di senso passato, il trapassato prossimo dell'indicativo; le proposizioni però che contengono un comando o un consiglio, si pongono in congiuntivo e quelle che nel discorso diretto avrebbero il futuro dell'indicativo, si mettono in condizionale. 
Sicuramente l'indicativo è più usato nel linguaggio parlato.


----------



## itka

Saia, grazie per le precizioni che dai 

Vedo che nella regola si tratta di comando o di consiglio pero' qui', sebbene riguarda una domanda, dici di mettere il congiuntivo. Ci sarano altri casi in cui il congiuntivo è di regola ?
................
Mi potete dire se le seguente frasi sono corrette ? (mettendo una marca verde o rossa)
"Hanno fame" (pres.)
Dice che hanno fame (pres.+ pres.)
Ha detto che hanno fame (pass. pross. + pres.)
Ha detto che avevano fame (pass. pross. + imperfetto)

"Sono arrivati presto" (passato prossimo)
Dice che sono arrivati presto (pres. + pass. pross.)
Ha detto che sono arrivati presto (pass. pross. + pass. pross.)
Ha detto che erano arrivati presto (pass. pross. + trapassato pross.)

"Erano molto simpatici"
Dice che erano molto simpatici (pres.+ imperf.)
Ha detto che erano molto simpatici (pass. pross. + imper.)
Ha detto che sono stati molto simpatici (pass. pross. + pass. pross.)


----------



## saia

itka said:


> Saia, grazie per le precisioni che dai
> 
> Vedo che nella regola si tratta di comando o di consiglio pero' qui', sebbene riguarda una domanda, dici di mettere il congiuntivo. Ci sarano altri casi in cui il congiuntivo è di regola ?
> ................
> Mi potete dire se le seguente frasi sono corrette ? (mettendo una marca verde o rossa)
> "Hanno fame" (pres.)
> Dice che hanno fame (pres.+ pres.)
> Ha detto che hanno fame (pass. pross. + pres.)
> Ha detto che avevano fame (pass. pross. + imperfetto)
> 
> "Sono arrivati presto" (passato prossimo)
> Dice che sono arrivati presto (pres. + pass. pross.)
> Ha detto che sono arrivati presto (pass. pross. + pass. pross.)
> Ha detto che erano arrivati presto (pass. pross. + trapassato pross.)
> 
> "Erano molto simpatici"
> Dice che erano molto simpatici (pres.+ imperf.)
> Ha detto che erano molto simpatici (pass. pross. + imper.)
> Ha detto che sono stati molto simpatici (pass. pross. + pass. pross.)


 
Di nulla!
Le tue frasi mi sembrano tutte corrette!
Quanto al congiuntivo ho spegato che "Se il discorso diretto esprime una domanda, essa si trasforma in una interrogativa indiretta, con il congiuntivo".
Hai bisogno di ulteriori regole relative all'uso del congiuntivo, o all'uso del congiuntivo all'interno di un discorso indiretto?


----------



## wednesday

In questo terzo esempio, si potrebbe dire anche: 
Ha detto che erano stati molto simpatici?


----------



## saia

Non mi sembra sbagliata!
Mi suona meglio "Ha detto che sono stati molto simpatici".


----------



## itka

Grazie ancora Saia !



saia said:


> Di nulla!
> Hai bisogno di ulteriori regole relative all'uso del congiuntivo, o all'uso del congiuntivo all'interno di un discorso indiretto?



Si'. E' un po' difficile per me perché a volte assomigliano tutto al francese e a volte sono completamente diverse...
Ma porro' le domande quando  incontrero' le difficoltà : non mi vengano in mente adesso


----------



## Nino83

Nelle interrogative indirette totali ("chiede/ha chiesto se") si può usare indifferentemente l'indicativo o il congiuntivo. 

"In linea generale, un’interrogativa indiretta dipendente da uno dei  verbi, nomi o aggettivi che rientrano nei gruppi elencati in precedenza1  ammette sia l’indicativo sia il congiuntivo" 

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/interrogative-indirette_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/ 


1Si riferisce a tutti i verbi, nomi o aggettivi che reggono un'interrogativa indiretta.


----------



## l'erba del vicino

Nino83 said:


> Nelle interrogative indirette totali ("chiede/ha chiesto se") si può usare indifferentemente l'indicativo o il congiuntivo.
> 
> "In linea generale, un’interrogativa indiretta dipendente da uno dei  verbi, nomi o aggettivi che rientrano nei gruppi elencati in precedenza1  ammette sia l’indicativo sia il congiuntivo"
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/interrogative-indirette_%28Enciclopedia_dell%27Italiano%29/
> 
> 
> 1Si riferisce a tutti i verbi, nomi o aggettivi che reggono un'interrogativa indiretta.



Concordo sul fatto che siano ammessi entrambi i modi. Al limite la differenza in questo caso può essere stilistica, in quanto il congiuntivo appare più elegante mentre l'indicativo appartiene ad un registro leggermente più basso o popolare, peraltro molto utilizzato nel linguaggio parlato quotidiano.


----------



## pedro_trionix

Ciao, sarebbe quindi anche giusto dire: Luca chiese a Giorgio se oggi era andato in scuola?


----------



## dragonseven

pedro_trionix said:


> Ciao, sarebbe quindi anche giusto dire: Luca chiese a Giorgio se oggi era andato in scuola?


Ciao, 
secondo me no.

"Luca chiese a Giorgio se *quel giorno fosse *andato *a* scuola."


----------



## lorenzos

Se non impeccabili, a me sembrano tutte corrette ma attendo i vostri pareri.
_Mi chiesi: "Domani, dovrò vaccinarmi?" ⇒ Mi chiesi se l'indomani avrei dovuto / dovessi / dovevo vaccinarmi._​_Mi chiesi: "Ieri, dovevo vaccinarmi?" ⇒  Mi chiesi se il giorno prima dovevo / (non) avrei dovuto / (non) avessi dovuto vaccinarmi._​_Mi chiesi: "Adesso, devo vaccinarmi?" ⇒  Mi chiesi se in quel momento dovessi / avrei dovuto / dovevo vaccinarmi. _​Grazie.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> a me sembrano tutte corrette


Anche a me  (quelle col congiuntivo più classiche/elevate, le altre più colloquiali).


----------



## lorenzos

Caro @bearded mi meraviglio di te!  Stavolta contravvieni alla classica _consecutio_ che, se non sbaglio, prevederebbe il condizionale composto per il futuro nel passato e il congiuntivo trapassato per l'anteriorità, Cioè, canonicamente:
_Mi chiesi se l'indomani avrei dovuto vaccinarmi._ 
e
_Mi chiesi se il giorno prima (non) avessi dovuto vaccinarmi._


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Stavolta contravvieni alla classica _consecutio_


Caro @lorenzos, hai ragione, ma forse in questo campo la 'classica consecutio' ammette una qualche elasticità - o per lo meno io la ammetto. 
E non sono l'unico a pensarla così: ad es anche la valente traduttrice di un libro..:

*


Spoiler



Avviso di chiamata - Risultati da Google Libri


*


Spoiler




books.google.it › books





Spoiler



_Mi chiesi se dovessi_ comprare un albero di Natale _l'indomani_e tirare fuori tutte le decorazioni. Sarebbe stato stranissimo. Scorsi la mia racchetta da tennis ...
Delia Ephron · 2019 · ‎Fiction



EDIT: con questo spoiler non riesco a eliminare gli spazi mostruosi, mi dispiace.







In ogni caso, vedo dalle tue esternazioni che tu già conosci - e ti dài - le risposte (''a me sembrano tutte corrette / la classica consecutio..''). Ne deduco che fai domande-trabocchetto..


----------



## lorenzos

Nessun trabocchetto: " a me sembrano tutte corrette ma attendo i vostri pareri". Intendevo aprire una discussione.


----------



## bearded

Il mio parere te l'ho dato.  La discussione è aperta più che mai.


----------



## Armodio

Io lo so perché tanto di stelle... San Lorenzos!  

Abbiamo una reggente con tempo storico e tre dipendenti (interrogative dubitative). Il "dovere" è espresso all'indicativo nella domanda diretta e no al condizionale, che aprirebbe ulteriori magagne in dipendenza. 
Dal "*mi *chiesi" si deduce che il parlante è angosciato da un dubbio. 

Per la *posteriorità* non avrei alcun dubbio: condizionale composto. Ammissibile il congiuntivo imperfetto, ma solo come immediata posteriorità. L'imperfetto indicativo è substandard, colloquiale.
Per la *contemporaneità *escluderei il condizionale: la domanda è "se devo". Indicativo imperfetto e congiuntivo sulla classica oscillazione che ammette entrambi (andrebbe riaperto un filone a parte).
Per l'*anteriorità *si complica la scelta. Il congiuntivo trapassato sarebbe l'ovvia "consecutio". Ma, essendoci il verbo "dovere", una sfumatura modalizzante in più... Il "dovevo" non è in "consecutio, a meno che non lo intendiamo come facente le colloquiali veci di "avrei dovuto". Altrimenti, in teoria, per l'indicativo dovremmo selezionare il trapassato prossimo. 
Il condizionale composto, che andrebbe a coincidere col caso della posteriorità, ci mette davanti a più prospettive: 

A) "Ieri dovevo=avrei dovuto vaccinarmi?", ossia "ho fatto bene a fare questo passo?"

B) "Ieri dovevo=avrei dovuto vaccinarmi? Non mi sono vaccinato e quasi me ne pento"

C)"Ieri dovevo vaccinarmi? Mi pare che avessi l'appuntamento e me ne sono dimenticato."

Io -ma attendo pareri- nel caso A (fatto accaduto su cui si rimugina) opterei per "_Mi chiesi se il giorno prima avessi (proprio) dovuto vaccinarmi". _
Nei casi B e C opterei per il condizionale dell'azione frustrata, controfattuale: "_mi chiesi se il giorno prima avrei dovuto vaccinarmi"._
Senza riferimenti temporali espressi (ieri o domani) il condizionale composto va a coprire sia un'anteriorità che la posteriorità.


----------

